# Suche mega grosses 24V Netzgerät



## maxi (6 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich muss 1000 Schritt-Motore, 6-30V, max 1,5A, teils gleichzeitig ansteuern.
Dachte hier an 24V.

Nur wo 24V 36KVA her?

Würden mir grosse Kondesnaroten etwas helfen? Die Motoren haben den hohen Strom ja sicher nur im Anzugsmoment.


----------



## zotos (6 Dezember 2006)

Das jeder Motor max. 1,5 zieht bedeutet ja noch nicht das jeder das auch tut hängt von der Belastung ab.
Das mit einem Netzteil zu bewerkstelligen wird wohl nich realistisch sein. Ich kann mich daran erinnern das ich schon zwei SITOP parallel angeschlossen habe. Besser ist es die Schrittmotoren zu gruppieren und dann auf die Netzteile zu verteilen.
Da das/die Netzteil/e richtig Geld kosten werden würde ich vorher mal Tests mit wenigen Schrittmotoren machen und die Stromaufnahme ermitteln dann einen Sicherheitszuschlag dazu und Du weist wieviel Power Du brauchst.
Und denk an die *Absicherungen!* Das ist ein Tolles Schweisgerät und kann den schönsten Kabelbrannt verursachen.


----------



## Ralle (6 Dezember 2006)

Na, bei 36KVA, an was für Kondensatoren dachtest du denn so, Hochhausformat? 

Jetzt sag doch mal endlich, was das werden soll .


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Dezember 2006)

Ralle schrieb:


> Jetzt sag doch mal endlich, was das werden soll .



Ich glaub, der gute maxi lebt etwas in einer Traumwelt...
Ganz so ernst darf man seine manchmal recht absonderlichen Vorstellungen nicht nehmen...


----------



## edison (6 Dezember 2006)

Hm, der Nachteil von Schrittmotoren ist ja gerade, das sie meist per PWM bei Nennstrom betrieben werden um auch ein Haltemoment bei n=0 zu erhalten.
Ist dies bei Deiner Anwendung erforderlich?
Ich halte die Gruppierung auch für die sinfollste Alternative.


----------



## maxi (6 Dezember 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ich glaub, der gute maxi lebt etwas in einer Traumwelt...
> Ganz so ernst darf man seine manchmal recht absonderlichen Vorstellungen nicht nehmen...


 
Gib Email,
dann send ich dir Bilder vom einzeln ansteuerbaren True RGB LED Boden.
Da hast du letztens auch gesagt das ist Spinnerei, nun ist es fertig und auch schon 1 mal erprobt. für 1/4 mio nur Led`s


----------



## zotos (6 Dezember 2006)

<OT> Bis einer heult! maxi und ich werden wohl auch keine Freunde werden. Dennoch kann man ja beim Thema bleiben. </OT>

Wenn Du uns auch die Anwendung nicht sagst, erklär doch wenigstens die Bauteile. Die Schrittmotoren haben also 1,5A Strombedarf und werden über ... (Endstufen) ... angesteuert. Das Signal ist ... (RS485; Takt/Richtung; CAN; was anderes).

Nee eigentlich kommen wir ohne Aufgabenbeschreibung was jeder Einzelne Motor macht nicht weiter.


----------



## crash (6 Dezember 2006)

hallo maxi

schau mal hier http://www.munk.de/

vll findest du dort was.
wir haben bei uns Geräte von denen die machen bis 10.000 A
geht aber noch größer.


----------



## musikmaker (26 Dezember 2006)

Ich hätte da auch was für dich... ein Kumpel arbeitet in einer Trafowicklerei...
über 36kva an 24V lacht der nur:

Fa. Driesch in Menden

sollte einfach zu finden sein. Die bauen Galvanoanlagen....

mfg

aber wer will so einen Trafo, bei den Kupferpreisen, noch bezahlen...

tz tz tz


----------



## exciter0816 (8 Januar 2007)

musikmaker schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch was für dich... ein Kumpel
> sollte einfach zu finden sein. Die bauen Galvanoanlagen....


Wer dabei über einen zentralen Trafo nachdenkt , sollte sich auch über die Energieverteilung nachdenken. :-D 
Welchen Querschnitt nehme ich am Abgang des Trafos bei 1500 A ? ...Ein Trafo ist utopisch für diese Sache!

Da setzt man besser 40 Stück 24V/40A Netzteile die kann man mit 6mm² dunkelblauen Draht anklemmen.


----------



## musikmaker (9 Januar 2007)

Na, ich wollte dem Maxi doch weiterhelfen.

Ich würde da eh die Finger von lassen. 1000 Motoren nebst Verdrahtung und Planung und Programmierung... ist doch ne Nummer zu hoch.

Ausserdem denke ich auch, dass man bei dieser Art von Projekt lieber viele dezentrale Versorgungen verbaut.

mfg


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (9 Januar 2007)

Die Frage ist: Wie werden die Schrittmotore angesteuert ? Wenn z.b. die Motoren über Schrittmotorkarten gesteuert werden ,würde ich einfach die 230V Ausführung dieser Karten nehmen.........(sollte es sowas nicht geben nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil)

Wie ein Schaltschrank mit 1000 solcher Karten aussieht lasse ich mal dahingestellt  .

Was soll den das für ein Projekt werden ?


----------



## maxi (12 Januar 2007)

Die ansteuerung der Schrittmore sitzt gleich hinten auf den Motoren drauf.
Wird eine neuentwicklung damit wir diese über normalen CanBus ansteuern können. 

Was wir wenig haben ist Platz und frie Arbeitskraft, alles andere ist flexiebel.


----------



## maxi (12 Januar 2007)

Achso,

von den Netzgeräten könnte ich nun 3-4 KW Geräte von Siemens bekommen. 10 Stück.


----------



## seeba (12 Januar 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Achso,
> 
> von den Netzgeräten könnte ich nun 3-4 KW Geräte von Siemens bekommen. 10 Stück.


Was kost denn dann so'n Teil?


----------



## maxi (16 Januar 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Was kost denn dann so'n Teil?


 
Glaube mit hin und her und da noch bissel und den kennt man gut warens so 1300 Euro.


----------

